# What are you eating right now?



## Devo (Jun 8, 2008)

Haagen-Daz cookies and cream ice cream. Mmmm. :3


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2008)

A can of V8 veggie juice. If that counts as something being eaten.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 8, 2008)

im eating pussy


----------



## Azure (Jun 8, 2008)

In b4 cock.  Right now though, nothing, it's not lunch or dinner time here...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm in the mood for a burger and later I will acquire such.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 8, 2008)

Nothing, dammits.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm just drinking coffee :3 cold coffee aswell i had to take a phonecall and when i got back it was cold


----------



## talakestreal (Jun 8, 2008)

Marshmallows. ^__^


----------



## ExTo (Jun 8, 2008)

Last thing I ate was an apple.

...

But right now I AM chewing dead skin off my thumb. ._. And I suddenly realize just how weird it is to do that. But EVERYBODY does, seriously, I'm sure you do too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 8, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 8, 2008)

cherry pop-tarts :3 yummy


----------



## Shampayne (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm eating a handful of Pringles. And when I get done eating this handful of Pringles, I will eat another handful of Pringles. Then I'll probably stop and stare into the empty Pringle can wondering where half of them went.

...Yeah. That's how it'll happen.


----------



## Krystalynn (Jun 9, 2008)

Souls. And watermelon, yum.~


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 9, 2008)

I am eating a peanut-butter-and-banana sandwich. ):


----------



## Monak (Jun 9, 2008)

uh................ the skin pealing from my lips.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Cola and carrots... 
The combination contradicts itself.


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm waiting for my Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream to freeze a little more then I'm gonna destroy it.


----------



## chamo (Jun 9, 2008)

Walnut icecream


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Breakfast: Bran Buds and Vector with skim milk.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 9, 2008)

A ham cheese mayo olive and and rocket sandwitch, with crisps and pickled onions.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, nothing, I dare not eating in front of computer.


----------



## noob1444 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hotpockets FTW


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 9, 2008)

corned beef and cabage i cant get enuff of the stuff its good


----------



## aelyrin (Jun 9, 2008)

I has kraft dinner. 
Except I put leftover spaghetti sauce on it<33


----------



## Strick-Nine (Jun 9, 2008)

Midget pretzels, yo'.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2008)

Cookie Crisp and a banana. :3


----------



## robomilk (Jun 9, 2008)

Grapes....

Although before that I did eat a packet of cookies, so I'm not that healthy =P


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 9, 2008)

Toast with cheese and a glass of milk.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 9, 2008)

chocolate-chip waffles, mmm chocolate :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 9, 2008)

Cookies and milk  
I am very happy


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 9, 2008)

muesli, Greek yogurt and golden syrup FTW


----------



## Slayn (Jun 9, 2008)

donut holes


----------



## DannyFox08 (Jun 9, 2008)

PIZZA! that what i had two mins ago


----------



## Thechozenfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Hamburger helper with carrots and celery yum


----------



## Blackmane (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd totally love some french bread, but I'm allergic to wheat soooo....I'm gonna pout at it from across the room.

/pout


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 9, 2008)

Not much.

Just the dust that's flying through the air.
Not got much taste though. <(;x_x)>


----------



## Plague-Angel (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm eating ravioli right now.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 10, 2008)

#Ice cream, mint choc chip admit it, it is the best flavour :razz:


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 10, 2008)

I just had some falun sausage and spaghetti. It was tasty.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 10, 2008)

jcfynx said:


> I am eating a peanut-butter-and-banana sandwich. ):


.


----------



## Jack (Jun 10, 2008)

steak & potatoes... the usual.


----------



## loczell3 (Jun 10, 2008)

Velveeta shells and cheese.  mmm.  sodium overdose.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 10, 2008)

I am swishing and eating my saliva, duh! (Which still tastes like the cookies I just ate)


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 10, 2008)

Children.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 10, 2008)

jcfynx said:


> .


 
Peanut butter and ham with cheese is also really good. 

Currently eating "water".


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 10, 2008)

Celery and rice pudding.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm eating around 21% oxygen. <(^.^)^

Hmm... O2liciousus!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 10, 2008)

Um, wait....yeah I just ate air.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 10, 2008)

Bread.

Yes, bread.


----------



## aelyrin (Jun 10, 2008)

Chocolate pudding and iced tea. 
Well, I'm drinking, not eating the tea. xD


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm eating chocolate cake... Yum. ^^


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 10, 2008)

Cookies. Yum.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 11, 2008)

Ritz Bits Sandwich crackers with Cheese.


----------



## railroad (Jun 11, 2008)

im eating air


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 11, 2008)

Hamburger helper


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheez-its


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 11, 2008)

The most brutal of foods,

*In a Nathan Explosion scream*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTHHHHHHIIINNNGGG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 11, 2008)

Water... >.>


----------



## Lonely (Jun 11, 2008)

Cock.  

Gotta like Chick-fil-a chicken biscuits.  Yum


----------



## Keowolf (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheese curds.

*Om nom nom*


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 11, 2008)

chocolate limes! (do you get those in the U.S. I wonder...)
...
I eat far too much fucking food...


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## Plague-Angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A bar of chocolate. <3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

crisps - the cheese and onion type


----------



## Strick-Nine (Jun 11, 2008)

Little Debbie Fudge Rounds with a Pepsi, yay.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 11, 2008)

Not eating as such... But I'm drinking Pepsi Max. <(^-^)>


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Graham Crackers.


----------



## Merp (Jun 11, 2008)

I just ate chicken tenders...mmm...made them myself too 

 proud*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

Drinking pepsi max and eating a apple, strange mix but i like it ^_^


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 11, 2008)

I just found a hamburger we cooked a week ago and forgot to put the cheese on it when I put it in the microwave so I could melt it so I ended up reheating it twice and I overestimated how long it would take cheese to melt so it came out soggy and covered in blobs of runny cheese


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Drinking pepsi max



I now love you. =3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

A 60 secounds in your microwave burdger things, i'm hungry tonight 





Kirbizard said:


> I now love you. =3


 
He he love ya too hun <3
and yeah pepsi max is FTW


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 11, 2008)

I just ate a burger with peperjack cheese, jalapenos, and hot sauce. My mouth it burning right now, but that was one tasty burger.


----------



## Devo (Jun 15, 2008)

I is eatin' mah lunch:-

1x Chicken roll sandwich
2x Oranges
1x Bacon flavour Skips
1x Glass of apple squash

And a big bag of Candy Corn which I got in town this morning.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 15, 2008)

finland banana ice cream


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmm...  Cheetos...


----------



## Thorne (Jun 15, 2008)

Air.

Nom.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 15, 2008)

Wheat & Honey (with oatmeal) pancake, spread with Marion Blackberry jam.  Oh, and a mug of French-pressed coffee (homebrewed).


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2008)

S'more Pop Tarts.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 15, 2008)

Biscotti


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 15, 2008)

a warm cup of cocoa.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jun 15, 2008)

Ham and Cheese Hot Pockets and Black Cherry Kool-aid!


----------



## Krugg (Jun 15, 2008)

Frosted shredded mini wheats with skim milk.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 15, 2008)

Gummy bears, OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Merp (Jun 16, 2008)

pasta


----------



## Tudd (Jun 16, 2008)

CEREAL! *attempting to be totally cereal*


----------



## StormSong (Jun 16, 2008)

ICE CREAM!

=]
it hurts me teefs =[


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 16, 2008)

A nice, perfectly yellow banana.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 16, 2008)

Coconut Yogurt.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 16, 2008)

Nachos


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberry yogurt... yummy


----------



## Tudd (Jun 16, 2008)

Toasted bread with marble cheese.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 16, 2008)

nothing, but i can smell my gran cooking meat

(<- veggie)

And it's making me :-(


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 16, 2008)

In about 5 minutes, Hot dogs and some left over renskavsgryta.



StormSong said:


> nothing, but i can smell my gran cooking meat
> 
> (<- veggie)
> 
> And it's making me :-(



Urgh, don't tell me you're one of the those veggitarians that keep on whining about how people eat meat...they really piss me off.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm drinking coffee now ... also yummy


----------



## Arc (Jun 16, 2008)

Also in a few minutes:
Currywurst


----------



## Tudd (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm eating peanuts, as well as Fresca while playing MGS. ^^

The irony? Peanuts and diet Fresca.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 16, 2008)

McDonald's french fries.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 16, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> In about 5 minutes, Hot dogs and some left over renskavsgryta.
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh, don't tell me you're one of the those veggitarians that keep on whining about how people eat meat...they really piss me off.



No I don't mind it, it's just when shes like stood behind the door with a plate of sausages and a fan trying to tempt me that I start to get annoyed. I'm don't whine about people eating meat, so as long as they don't rub my face in it, cos it's their choice to eat meat, just as it's my choice not to and I respect that.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm about to eat some rich tea biscuits.

They're awesome.
I'm awesome like that, only awesome people eat rich tea biscuits. Awesome...



...

<(T_T)>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 16, 2008)

I just finished a TV dinner of beef sirloin and noodles.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 16, 2008)

I scarfed down like seven cookies earlier, probably gonna whack a pizza in the oven later. I'll either edit this post when that happens, or make another post saying "I'm eating pizza now." Depends on whether or not somebody posts between now and then.

EDIT: I'm eating pizza now.


----------

